# Mare I am considering buying



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

ETD: deleted

I think she is pretty. She looks built ok. I'd check on her Dam though. The lameness shown at the inspection, I'd wonder if it might be a hereditary weakness.


----------



## SassaSavvy (Jun 14, 2012)

I emailed the owner asking about that. He hasn't replied back, but that was about 30 minutes ago. I also asked if they would be adverse to a pre purchase exam just to make sure they aren't scamming me since she is so much cheaper than the others, but also the only one not under saddle. Her full sister is jumping cross country, so that seems like a good sign.


----------



## SassaSavvy (Jun 14, 2012)

They said she got an abcess the morning of the inspection.


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

I'm not an expert, but she looks like a nice little horse to me.


----------



## SassaSavvy (Jun 14, 2012)

Just a little Bump! 

Anything bad about this mare? Upright shoulder? There are some confo shots at the end of the long line video around 4:30 or maybe slightly after that.


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

She's a super cute girl. 

I'm not a confo expert by any stretch but on the first video, starting around 4:43, where they present her standing still it appears as if she's rocking back on her front fetlocks. It's not a movement, more like a leaning back angle. I don't quite know how else to describe it so am hoping one of the confo gurus on here will take a look for you.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I think she is super! nice little package and seems really willing.


----------



## SassaSavvy (Jun 14, 2012)

Thanks for noticing that Jake and Dai. I didn't really see that, then it looked like the camera caused that weird movement except she backed up right then. They haven't responded to my last email yesterday. I am really getting tired of people not getting back to me when I email them! You would think these people want to sell the horses, but it doesn't seem like it. I had another lady do it when I asked if a certain day was good to come up to see her horses. Turns out that was for the better since I discovered she lied to me about one of the horses being lame a few years ago. I wasn't about to buy the other one after finding that out. 

I don't know what that movement was. Weird. I guess if they don't get back to me she just wasn't meant to be.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I too thought I saw some soreness, wasn't sure because of the camera work. If it truly was an abscess I'd wait a few weeks as she should be fine by then. Since she's not big as most dressage riders want, that may account for her reduced price. The breeder may have been hoping for warmblood sized babies with the floaty arab action.


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

She could very well look much better in person Sassa, as you said, the camera angles were a bit all over the place.

I hope they get back to you and you at least get the chance to see her. Please keep us posted!


----------

